# Changing a Clutch



## Baysideblues (Aug 27, 2005)

On a scale of 1-10 (10 being most difficult) how hard is changing a clutch with the sr. And maybe if you could run though some of the steps. Like do you have to take off the wheel the strut the cv and then unbolt the tranny type of deal or is there a easier way. I don't want to end up paying $600+ for some stupid hillbilly to change it and then it breaks a month later. I only changed a FWD clutch once and told myself that i would never do it again. 


Some guy at autozone told me that my car has a plate on the bottom of the tranny that i can remove and then the clutch is right there, I looked at him and was like WHAT have you been smoking and walked away laughing i wish it was that easy.

I'm really starting to miss my 240


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

there is a plate that u remove for a view window yes buuut your very right to laugh in his face, i would have also if he got that confused. ummm if u have taken the tranny out before and know excactly what u need to do then its a breaze took my 45-a hour to have the car int he air clutch changed and car on ground. but ive taken my tranny out a few times sadly


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

That scale rating is all relative to the situation. If you have jackstands and an autozone 15pc tool set it is a 10. If you have a lift and the proper tools it is about a 6.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Try this
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=89995


----------



## Baysideblues (Aug 27, 2005)

Do you have to remove the tranny fluid? And does the starter come off it said something about the starter in that link but not that it had to come off


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Baysideblues said:


> Do you have to remove the tranny fluid? And does the starter come off it said something about the starter in that link but not that it had to come off


Yep drain the tranny. The starter has 2 14mm bolts that go in from the driver's side. Just take them out and let the starter move back outta the way. No need to take it all the way out. Disconnect the battery first by the way. Good luck it's not really to bad a job.


----------



## B13turbo93 (Nov 19, 2004)

Dude theres nothing to it, the hardest part is physically putting the tranny back into place dont let the little work ahead dicourage you. Just remeber an extra pair of hands or two always come in handy!


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea u will deff need another pair of hands for lifting and lining up the tranny but onces u catch the splines your good. also your gonna have to block the engine because u take off all but one engine mount, thats something i dont think they write down inthe books that u may not realize while ripping things apart


----------



## Baysideblues (Aug 27, 2005)

OK right now i have the tranny almost off. There is probley 1/2 gap around the tranny but it wont come off. Plus the clutch cable i cant seem to remove and the same with the driver side axel i cant get it out of the hub. This sucks any suggestions


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Baysideblues said:


> OK right now i have the tranny almost off. There is probley 1/2 gap around the tranny but it wont come off. Plus the clutch cable i cant seem to remove and the same with the driver side axel i cant get it out of the hub. This sucks any suggestions



Pry the steering knuckly off the ball joint and swing the whole hub assembly to the left on the drivers side, just unbolt he strut mount and then seperate the ball joint from the knuckle, make sure you support the wait of the knuckle so there is no stress on the tie rod, i find that to be the easiest way to get the axles off


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

no need to disconnect the ball joint thats a waste of time honestly just disconnect the 2 mcpherson strut bolts and unclip the brake line, that alows plenty of movement to get the axel end out. If your saying the axel end wont budge off the hub splines then take a nut that u wont mind damaging too much and thread it on until the shaft just starts to come through the center, then hammer away . PB blaster may aid in this also, that stuff rocks. the clutch cable is very simple u need i think.... a 8 mm wrench and vice grips to turn the nut and still hold the cable. after u loosen it enough u should be able to slid it out of that little slit on the side. As for the tranny, just take a pry bar and go around the tranny trying at different angles, if not that then bear hug and shake the f**cker off with a little bit of a wiggle also. once u have around a 3 inch gap be careful u dont drop it on your foot because its about to come out. o and another thing i just left my driver side axel in the tranny, theres no point in taking it out, another reason is all this stuff ive read about bearings moving or shafts falling out of place if u have both axel shafts out soooo i thought better safe than sorry


----------

